# High lasting too long with weed cookie and melatonin - HELP PLEASE!



## noobfish (May 7, 2013)

I need some help and advice from you guys. I am a noob when it comes to taking weed, so I have no clue if this is a normal high (This is my first time actually getting high). So here it goes:

I just started taking pot cookies about a month ago (maybe a little longer). And only took 1/4 of a cookie each night before I went to bed (I only take it as a sleeping aid) I have also only taken about 4 cookies in total my whole life. Last time I had a cookie I actually took half of it because taking a quarter felt like it wasn't working very well at making me tired. So this Sunday I took a whole cookie then waited about a hour and then took about 10mg of melatonin. I took the melatonin because I thought that the cookie wasn't going to work, and well, I was wrong! 

Within 20 minutes I was laying in bed watching TV and then noticed that it almost felt like I was sleeping with my eyes open. I then moved my tongue and noticed that it was feeling numb, then I touched my face and noticed that it was numb too! This of course REALLY freaked me out, I thought I was going to die. So I jumped out of bed and noticed that my arms were also numb, so I freaked out even more and started to feel like I was going to pass out, but I thought that if I did I would never wake up again. I also thought that I was going to stop breathing because my whole mouth and throat was numb by that time. I eventually freaked out so much that I actually passed out and fell on the floor for a few seconds I was unconscious but soon woke up. For the next hour or two I just laid there feeling sooo out of it, it was very scary for me, I felt as if I was going to pop out of existence. Eventually I was able to calm down by the 2nd hour and finally fell asleep at 7:00am. 

Later that day when I woke up my body still felt numb. Its a odd feeling, its like I can still feel stuff, but like only half of the sensation of feeling, its the same with taste, I can only taste a half of what I could taste before. And my brain was still feeling high (this is my first high so I don't know if I'm experiencing normal things or not). It feels like I can sit there and stare at the TV for hours on end, And time seems to fly by or slow down sometimes. Anyways, way later that night I finally fell asleep again, and woke up the next day feeling the same thing (By this time 36 hours had gone by). I then spent the rest of Monday high, fell asleep again that night, and woke up today FEELING THE SAME WAY! 

I read that a normal high is only supposed to last between a few hours and a day at max. So why am I still feeling high 3 days later? What the heck is going on with my face and body feeling numbish? I obviously should not have taken the whole dang cookie, and to top it off I took 10mg of melatonin which I have no clue if that is the reason why I still feel this way. I trust the person I got the cookie from and am sure they didn't put anything else in there, the person said that there was only about half a gram of trim in it.

So I guess my main questions are:

Have any of you guys had or know of anybody that have had this experience?
Do you have any suggestions about how to make this feeling stop?
Do you think I will feel this way forever?
Do you think it is a allergic reaction to the weed? (Not melatonin because I have taken it for years now).
How long do you think this is going to last?! I'm getting so sick of this feeling.
And how long do you think I should stay with this until I seek medical help?

Any answers will help, for I am confused to what is going on.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2013)

Congrats on getting high, your fine just sit back and relax. Put on some soothing music or watch a movie


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2013)

exactly^^^ ride it out doing something you like, be fine in a few hours...


----------



## diet coke (May 7, 2013)

melatonin sucks.


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2013)

Hmm you got a cookie from someone? Maybe you wanna check your sources with that cookie lol. Maybe they gave you a super special cookie.


----------



## MyPetSkunk (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;CU6AVtQethw]http://youtu.be/CU6AVtQethw[/video]..........


----------



## baddfish99 (May 7, 2013)

Drink a glass of cold milk and a long hot shower. It should help calm you down a bit so maybe you will enjoy the rest of the high.


----------



## baddfish99 (May 7, 2013)

On second thought, smoke another bowl or two. Sometimes it helps


----------



## baddfish99 (May 7, 2013)

I ate a huge cookie once and it gave me the spins. That was years ago!


----------



## SensiHerb (May 8, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> exactly^^^ ride it out doing something you like, be fine in a few hours...


this poor guys been high for like three fucking days, what makes you think he'll be fine in a few hours??

I have never heard of anything like what you're experiencing except for time slowing down/speeding up, that used to happen to me when i first started getting high. hmm.. ive never taken melatonin so i dont know the side effects of that or that mixed with weed. but if this is your first time getting high i doubt you even have THC in your system, you could probably pass a drug text within the next few days, so you still being high just baffles me. and limbs and taste buds being numb is really weird.

1) weed is not the reason you are high three days later
2) weed is not the reason you couldnt breathe
3) weed is not the reason your body is 50% numb
4) i would never suggest seeking medical attention for consuming weed, thats just silly.
5) i dont know of ANY drug, pharmaceutical or street, that would make you high for 72+ hours.


----------



## SensiHerb (May 8, 2013)

MyPetSkunk said:


> [video=youtube_share;CU6AVtQethw]http://youtu.be/CU6AVtQethw[/video]..........


That is fucking golden. my man must have said "please come" fifteen times, hahahahahaha


----------



## noobfish (May 8, 2013)

SensiHerb said:


> this poor guys been high for like three days, what makes you think he'll be fine in a few hours??
> 
> I have never heard of anything like what you're experiencing except for time slowing down/speeding up, that used to happen to me when i first started getting high. hmm.. ive never taken melatonin so i dont know the side effects of that or that mixed with weed. but if this is your first time getting high i doubt you even have THC in your system, you could probably pass a drug text within the next few days, so you still being high just baffles me. and limbs and taste buds being numb is really weird.
> 
> ...



.............................................................................................

*Thanks for your comment, I don't know what to do to make this crap stop. Its starting to drive me mad a little. I just wish I was back to normal. I guess only time will tell. Eventually I will seek medical help for this if it continues for a week or two, although I have no clue what they could do to help, maybe diagnose something that went wrong with my brain... Do you know if there is any way for my brain to keep producing the substance marijuana has? That's the only thing I can think of, although probably not possible...*


----------



## SensiHerb (May 8, 2013)

noobfish said:


> .............................................................................................
> 
> *Thanks for your comment, I don't know what to do to make this crap stop. Its starting to drive me mad a little. I just wish I was back to normal. I guess only time will tell. Eventually I will seek medical help for this if it continues for a week or two, although I have no clue what they could do to help, maybe diagnose something that went wrong with my brain... Do you know if there is any way for my brain to keep producing the substance marijuana has? That's the only thing I can think of, although probably not possible...*


lol no, fortunately for you and unfortunately for me our brains can not produce THC or CBD on their own. so you're clear there. Marijuana does have different effects on different people, i dont know if it's possible to effect your nervous system like it seems to be doing to you (if its the marijuana causing your symptoms). If it's something else causing your symptoms medical attention might be able to help, but unfortunately if it is the weed somehow causing them there's nothing anyone can do but wait.

P.S. a few years back a friend of mine ate really strong brownies at a party. He ended up going home, freaking out, and had his mom bring him to the E.R. When he got to the E.R. there were two other kids from the party that also ate the brownies and got so high they freaked out and went to the hospital. But they only got laughed at and were given IVs just to hydrate them, then sent on their ways.


----------



## Dontae (May 8, 2013)

Shid that must have been some boom ass weed. You got lucky to get your hands on that.


----------



## noobfish (May 8, 2013)

SensiHerb said:


> lol no, fortunately for you and unfortunately for me our brains can not produce THC or CBD on their own. so you're clear there. Marijuana does have different effects on different people, i dont know if it's possible to effect your nervous system like it seems to be doing to you (if its the marijuana causing your symptoms). If it's something else causing your symptoms medical attention might be able to help, but unfortunately if it is the weed somehow causing them there's nothing anyone can do but wait.
> 
> P.S. a few years back a friend of mine ate really strong brownies at a party. He ended up going home, freaking out, and had his mom bring him to the E.R. When he got to the E.R. there were two other kids from the party that also ate the brownies and got so high they freaked out and went to the hospital. But they only got laughed at and were given IVs just to hydrate them, then sent on their ways.


lol, Well that's good that I cant possibly be producing this stuff. My mother has also taken too much before, it actually took her a whole week to feel normal again. She was really dizzy and felt like her brain was moving around in her head. So maybe it just has something to do with family traits or something. Its just so hard to tell if I'm doing better or not when I'm not all there, lol. I guess I will just have to give it a few more days and just ride the waves for now. The cookie only had about half a gram of trim from different strains in it, so I don't think that was very much. But then you gotta take the melatonin into the picture. Maybe it boosted the effects of the pot or something, and now I am just basically having a pot hangover. hahah


----------



## noobfish (May 8, 2013)

Dontae said:


> Shid that must have been some boom ass weed. You got lucky to get your hands on that.


*Actually it was only a half a gram of trim in it. I did however take melatonin with the cookie. So that may have boosted the effects of the pot, I'm not too sure though. *


----------



## SensiHerb (May 8, 2013)

lol, you'll be fine man, no worries. just relax and maybe enjoy another half of a cookie to help you fall asleep haha


----------



## noobfish (May 8, 2013)

SensiHerb said:


> lol, you'll be fine man, no worries. just relax and maybe enjoy another half of a cookie to help you fall asleep haha


Yup, not gonna take that again for awhile lol! I think I probably would have died by now if I were going to (I know you cant actually die from pot anyways, but who knows what is actually going on with me..). Thanks for reading the majority of the thing that I wrote and actually understanding it unlike most of the people who have commented so far, lol. Check back in a few days if you want to, ill probably be updating how I feel every now and then.


----------



## noobfish (May 8, 2013)

oh great, now im starting to get tunnel vision.. Is this normal?


----------



## noobfish (May 8, 2013)

SensiHerb said:


> lol, you'll be fine man, no worries. just relax and maybe enjoy another half of a cookie to help you fall asleep haha



*oh great, now im starting to get tunnel vision.. Is this normal?*


----------



## noobfish (May 8, 2013)

noobfish said:


> *oh great, now im starting to get tunnel vision.. Is this normal?*


Never mind, I think I am starting to get a silent headache. That would explain why I am starting to get vision problems.


----------



## Natural Gas (May 8, 2013)

I do not believe the melatonin is the source of your symptoms but the recommended dosage for melatonin is no more than 3mg in any 24 hour period...FWIW


----------



## noobfish (May 9, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> I do not believe the melatonin is the source of your symptoms but the recommended dosage for melatonin is no more than 3mg in any 24 hour period...FWIW


Yeah, I'm sure its not ONLY the melatonin alone causing this. I have been taking melatonin for years and have never experienced anything like this before. I have been able to take up to 60 mg of melatonin at once before, so there is no way that I overdosed on that by its self.


----------



## noobfish (May 9, 2013)

Okay so here is a update for you all on how I am doing. It has been 5 days since I took the cookie, and I still feel off. My face still feels like its partially numb, my mind is still highish and my tongue is still not tasting everything very well. But my friends say that I sound better every day, even though I don't really notice myself feeling much better. I do have some good news though, (I think) I am starting to taste things better WAYYY in the back of my tongue, mostly when I breathe in and out after drinking some Gatorade. So I guess you can call that a improvement. The tasting thing is kinda like when you have a cold and your taste is going or coming back. Its like you can still taste things but not very much, and when you breathe in and out it improves the taste a little...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 9, 2013)

eat more cookies!


----------



## Roweniii (May 15, 2013)

I eat cookies and brownies all the time (my preferred method over smoking, and licking the bowl after cooking gets you super high) and never have I ever had an experience like this. Granted, I probably have a higher tolerance than you, but even when I didn't, the worst for me was just a one day, sluggish-feeling hangover. Is it possible that you're more sensitive to THC than most people? Since you mentioned something similar happening to your mother, perhaps you're genetically pre-disposed NOT to tolerate THC well? Just a thought.


----------



## noobfish (May 17, 2013)

Roweniii said:


> I eat cookies and brownies all the time (my preferred method over smoking, and licking the bowl after cooking gets you super high) and never have I ever had an experience like this. Granted, I probably have a higher tolerance than you, but even when I didn't, the worst for me was just a one day, sluggish-feeling hangover. Is it possible that you're more sensitive to THC than most people? Since you mentioned something similar happening to your mother, perhaps you're genetically pre-disposed NOT to tolerate THC well? Just a thought.


Yeah, I'm thinking I might me allergic to it or something. After about 12 days my face is finally starting to feel normal again, and my taste is slowly returning back to normal. For the first whole week I felt super sluggish and it slowly faded away as the days went by. Gatorade and coffee helped fight the fatigue. I still don't feel quite back to normal yet, but at least I can tell I am on the mend. Also things like a simple math problem took me forever to figure out while I was high too (Not sure if that is normal) it felt as if my brain had been fried, lol. So I think I better stay away from that stuff for a good while if not forever. Its just crazy how people can be allergic to basically everything.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2013)

SensiHerb said:


> lol no, fortunately for you and unfortunately for me our brains can not produce THC or CBD on their own.


Not quite accurate - our brains can and do produce cannabinoids.

"Both the marijuana plant and the human body produce cannabinoids, which essentially act through specific receptors on immune cells regulating the immune response. Think of the receptors as traffic cops that tell the immune system when to turn on and off, so that the body knows when to fight an infection and when to stand down. But in the case of MS sufferers, those receptors are on alert, and the immune system is in constant attack mode. "

http://current.com/1tlsm4c


----------



## noobfish (May 17, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not quite accurate - our brains can and do produce cannabinoids.
> 
> "Both the marijuana plant and the human body produce cannabinoids, which essentially act through specific receptors on immune cells regulating the immune response. Think of the receptors as traffic cops that tell the immune system when to turn on and off, so that the body knows when to fight an infection and when to stand down. But in the case of MS sufferers, those receptors are on alert, and the immune system is in constant attack mode. "
> 
> http://current.com/1tlsm4c


Hmmm, very interesting.


----------



## newhobbiest420 (May 23, 2013)

Man don't ever over medicate on edibles. If you have an empty stomach take a smaller dose than even normal. The high when eating to much is wicked bro! I once faced a huge brownie (first time eating) and oh boy ! I thought I was getting possessed by the devil. Even my ol ladie's whispering was too loud. 

Just wait the time out.


----------



## BluJayz (May 26, 2013)

Probably a strong sativa that kept you awake and high as hell while the melatonin did its tingly sleepy work on you. Probably not very fun. On a side note you don't need melatonin if your taking marijuana. Just get stronger marijuana; and an Indica. =)




GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not quite accurate - our brains can and do produce cannabinoids.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Both the marijuana plant and the human body produce cannabinoids, which essentially act through specific receptors on immune cells regulating the immune response. Think of the receptors as traffic cops that tell the immune system when to turn on and off, so that the body knows when to fight an infection and when to stand down. But in the case of MS sufferers, those receptors are on alert, and the immune system is in constant attack mode. "
> 
> http://current.com/1tlsm4c[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]


[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Very correct sir! Just to emphasize the case; other "drugs" hitch a ride into a receptor. cannabinoids have their own receptor naturally present in our bodies. Naturally they have been fighting diseases for us since creation, its only since the dawn of the industrial age that it doesn't seem nature can keep up with our evolution. [/FONT]


----------



## Skatston (Jun 19, 2013)

I think ur just abit prang


----------

